# John Deere Model 48 Tiller Manuals



## billrigsby (Apr 4, 2015)

Wondering if any one has Copies, Scans, PDF, Etc. of any an all manuals for
what I am told is a model 48 Tiller or "model number of the tiller is *M02902X525303"



Thanks, Bill


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try here:

http://johnsmanuals.com/JOHN-DEERE-...VICESHOP-REPAIR-MANUAL-DOWNLOAD-P5366270.aspx


----------



## billrigsby (Apr 4, 2015)

RC Wells said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://johnsmanuals.com/JOHN-DEERE-...VICESHOP-REPAIR-MANUAL-DOWNLOAD-P5366270.aspx



Thanks and not your fault at all, but this is a ripoff,
not saying I did not get a manual, I got......
*"John Deere 47 48 Backhoes; 54, 60 72-Inch Mowers; 450, 550, 660, 670 680 Tillers; 31B Digger; 74 and 84 Blades; 26 51-Inch Brooms; 47 59 Snowblowers; 261 271 Rotary Mowers" *The only 48 in there is for a backhoe, be very cautious dealing with this person, he has not replied to any emails so it is escalated through PayPal.

_On a brighter note, _
I did manage to find a Operator Manual for the model 35 Tiller (since I do not have the 48), it also includes model 400 tractor info, (rear PTO install, tiller hookup and use).
I have made that into a PDF along with the model 35 parts list. if anyone needs one, go ahead and email me and I will provide a DropBox link,
they are both over 30-some megabytes so usually too large to email.

















[email protected]



Bill


----------

